# Nest boxes for feral pigeons



## Kathy Jinkings (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi,

Firstly very pleased to be a new member of pigeons.biz!

I work with a rescue and rehabilitation organisation, and this year, due to being daft enough to admit owning an incubator, I have become responsible for the pigeons. This year I have raised five feral pigeons, about 30 wood pigeons, and three collared doves. The woodpigeons and collared doves have mostly made their way out into the big wide world, but the feral pigeons say they are not leaving their Mum. So I'm building them a new 10x4 pigeon loft.... I'm sure they will do what pigeons do and nest somewhere when they are ready, but I;d prefer them to do it somewhere safe, so I want to provide a nesting area in the loft. After reviewing all the pictures of feral pigeon nests I can find, my best idea so far is plastic vegetable rack boxes fixed to the wall, as the ones in the pictures seem to like open nests and plastic is easier to depoop. 

I have also considered chicken nest boxes....

I'm not interested in shutting them in cages or picking who breeds with who... I just want to make a nice safe place for them if they want to do it.

Any opinions or thoughts would be welcome. The pictures are baby Faith and Faith and Hope after a couple of weeks  They are now full grown and flying free with their new friends, but like to be in their house when they find the weather unpleasant.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Cute babies! I use plastic crates (actually used for grapes) about 45 x 30 cm and a depth of about 30 cm. Then I put a plastic nestpan inside. Works perfect. If you have a safe sheltered spot outside the loft, you can put up extra nesting boxes. So they can choose either inside or outside.


----------



## Kathy Jinkings (Sep 4, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Cute babies! I use plastic crates (actually used for grapes) about 45 x 30 cm and a depth of about 30 cm. Then I put a plastic nestpan inside. Works perfect. If you have a safe sheltered spot outside the loft, you can put up extra nesting boxes. So they can choose either inside or outside.


Thanks, Marina. Do you use the crates right way up, like trays, or on their side, like caves? Outside isn't a safe option; the family includes a cat, who is very well behaved but I think a tray of squabs would constitute entrapment, and a group of herring gulls disabled to various degrees. The herring gulls often have their friends round.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I put them on the side, so that the front is open. My cats are so used to my pigeons, just walk past them.


----------



## Kathy Jinkings (Sep 4, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I put them on the side, so that the front is open. My cats are so used to my pigeons, just walk past them.


I'll try them that way. It'll be next year before I find out whether they like them. My cat knows how to behave  The gulls, not so much.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Haha, I just use old cardboard boxes taped to the perches. My pigeons like them more than they like the nest boxes my dad built for them.


----------

